# Ceasers Creek



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Working on the boat today. I know East Fork is blown out, has anyone been to Ceasers lately? Sure would like to get out Sunday. Docks in? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## gatriton (Apr 5, 2008)

As of 3/12, docks are not in. Very windy. Water is 9ft above pool. A few boats out fishing. Not sure how they're doing.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Had to drive across the lake to get to the ramp at N pool. Have been seeing some eagles out there though


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lake is 10 + feet over pool. Road to the launch ramp at N. pool is closed off.


----------



## 1bogey (Jul 29, 2009)

I called the park office last week, they are not planning on putting the docks in until april...


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Hit CC again on 3/14. Still high and muddy. Temps from 40.2 to 44.0. Water was so high that I could get over the rocks around the ramp area and beach in the grass. Had to wear waders, though, to deal with the truck being so far down the ramp (fished alone). It was better than my 1/4 mile hike at the sailboat ramp (please put the docks in, guys!). 
M52, don't know if you remember this, but I once took a picture for you after watching you land a 41" musky. You speculated that "we might see him with a musky rod soon..." I've tried a few times since, no luck yet. So, even though I don't know what I'm doing, I spent that day throwing what musky stuff I do have. Here's the catch of the day:
Found the bait! Snag-ola. I was bumping these guys with my lure quite a bit. That spinner is 8 1/4 inches long. You're seeing about half of it in that pic.
The two pictures following are from that day, 3/14, then last night, Wednesday 3/16. You can see how far its dropped. (I don't know how to get my pics where I want them on a post) Goin' again today, 3/17. Probably for crappie. Post back when I can.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

that first pic absolutely wreaks of crappie fishin...i loved flooded timber.

HB:G


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, its great when its in the woods and they're ready to go shallow. There's plenty of it right now at CC (as well as quite a few buoys which need to be returned to their proper positions). Messed around for too long again on Thurs. throwing musky stuff, with no luck. Finally decided to try and find some crappie late in the day. Got some nice keepers at 8 ft. in 10-15 FOW. Lake was only down another foot, and temps were up over 47 in some places.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

we decided to go out there yesterday as well. my fiance caught two keepers right off the bat. The high water made launching/loading fun. the trailer my boat is on is pretty high, so my bumper was half underwater to get in deep enough at wellman. so admist the constant game plan changes to launch the boat, i forgot my coat among a few other things, not getting there until 615, the wind got me chilled pretty quick, and spent more time trying to find a spot out of the wind than actually spending time finding fish. Found out i managed to fix the ol outboard though, but was a knucklehead by not checking the amount of fuel i had with me. made it back to the ramp, beached the boat, got the trailer in place for the ol lady to back er in, pushed the boat off, started it, sputtered, died, soft bulb, check gas can, no gas. Duh. had to use the trolling motor up to the trailer, walk up the trailer to get the strap, walk back, while trailer is up to bunks in water, the wind was blowing the bow under the side boards, so i had to hold the boat out from under it, also as straight as possible, while telling her to back up and guide her, and pulling on the winch strap to pull the boat up on the trailer. Reallllllly fun, just glad it wasn't our other boat!


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, what a deal. Sounds like I'm not the only one looking forward to the docks being put in. While I was beached in the grass on the other side of the ramp, I saw a couple guys in a beautiful 21 ft. bass rig pull right up onto the rocks yesterday. Guess they didn't know where the low spots were. Can't say for sure how badly they got scraped up. I've heard that there's a Federation tournament on the lake April 2, for teams from all over. All these guys are gonna show up here to pre-fish and every one of them will probably end up with at least a small scratch on the keel. But this is of no concern to the powers that be as they determine when the docks will go in. Though these guys will come this year, the fact that many guys won't fish here for a while because they know the docks won't get put in is not important enough reason to deviate from THE PLAN. The economic loss from those missing fishermen is nothing compared to the horror of contemplating a change in THE WAY WE'VE ALWAYS DONE IT. Ohio's Largest Playground only welcomes you, I guess, when they are good and ready to welcome you. Sorry, BigDamRam. I thought I was just gonna post those first two sentences there. Got carried away. Fish on, brother, come ... or high water.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

Did anyone go to Ceasers Creek today?
Thinkng of heading down in the morning to run the boat a bit and maybe fish some. Just wondering what ramps are usable and how high the lake is?

Ron


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Lake is 3 feet over summer pool as march 20


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

we went out saturday afternoon, got there around 530 managed to take twenty keepers home, the ol lady and dad had a good time once we found em! until the temps dropped like a rock. water temp was around 45* and there was a wakeboarder out there!! crazy guys.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

As of Sunday, March 27, 2011:

All three Furnas boat launch docks have been installed. Water clarity = 10 inches in Furnas Bay.

North pool boat launch: NO docks

Water temp = 43 F, air temp = 38 F

Water clarity has improved very little north of 73. It is still very muddy.

Crappie fished with jigs and minnows. Marked fish on sonar. No bites. No fish. Fished in 12 FOW.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Troutski!


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

anybody know if they got to puttin in the rest of the docks yet?


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Fished CC yesterday--the docks are in! At least at Wellman. Temp was still only 45-46. Cold weather really killed the bite. I was on 'em pretty good last time I went, but didn't get squat yesterday. Here's the catch of the day. Also got a Mepps Muskie Killer and an old bottom bouncer.


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Friday Report

Conditions: Water temp = 42 F, air temp = 44 F, water clarity = 18 inches

Went looking for crappies in the timber. No bites. No fish. Fished in 8 to 20 FOW. 

Next two weeks should be prime time with the warmer weather coming.

Always wear your life jacket!


"Go fishing, the clock is ticking" Doc


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Caught 2 slab crappie (released) in 12 FOW. The first crappie was caught on a minnow. The second crappie was caught on a road runner (1/16) crappie thunder jig in red/back. I was using the classic spider rigging setup. Marked fish on sonar about 2 feet from the bottom.

Only had a short time to fish due to rain delay. Minnows probably will work the best. 

Crappies spawn when temperatures are between 60 F - 65 F.

Water temp = 50 F, air temp = 58 F

Water clarity = poor, muddy 

Wear your life jacket. Also, make sure your boat can pass a safety inspection at the ramp.


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

Anyone catching any cats 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

